

Ayurveda for building innovative organisations? - bakbak
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/features/corporate-dossier/Ayurveda-for-building-innovative-organisations/articleshow/6909645.cms?curpg=1

======
port80
Perhaps teams need a bit of combination of VP and VK to be truly great. If you
only have one then you will only get so far.

